# closest timeshare to disney world



## gannab (Jul 10, 2010)

we are planning on going with our grandkids and want to know if there are any timeshares right in the disney park or what the closest one would be.  we do not want to rent a car and would like a timeshare that has a shuttle service.  thanks so much     judy from CT

please e-mail me at gannab5@charter.net if possible


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2010)

The closest timeshares are the Disney timeshares.  Orlando Timeshares

It usually takes a strong RCI trader to trade into DVC, or you can rent directly from an owner.

If it doesn't have to be DVC, there are many other Orlando timeshares as well.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is also very close to the park.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2010)

gannab are you retired military?  There is a very nice resort for active duty military and retired military located on the Disney complex.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> gannab are you retired military?  There is a very nice resort for active duty military and retired military located on the Disney complex.




Pedro, thanks for this post.  I'm retired military, and I had no idea this resort existed.  Location is everything, and I think this would be a great place to stay sometime.  It's miles closer to things than where we stayed last time we went to WDW.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Carl D (Jul 10, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Pedro, thanks for this post.  I'm retired military, and I had no idea this resort existed.  Location is everything, and I think this would be a great place to stay sometime.  It's miles closer to things than where we stayed last time we went to WDW.  Thanks!
> 
> Dave


It's called "Shades of Green", and it's located near the Polynesian / Grand Floridian area. I believe it's also on one of the Disney golf courses.
At one point in history it was a Disney resort named "The Disney Inn", but several years ago it became military only. I'm not sure of the agreement between Disney and the Government, but I'm happy to see our service men & women get a break.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jul 10, 2010)

Shades of Green is very nice and Disney owned so you get all the onsite bennies.

If you want a kitchen, then its DVC....take your pick: Old Key West, Saratoga Springs if you play golf or like to visit downtown disney; Beach Club or Board Walk Villas (I'm partial cuz I own there) if you like the Boardwalk activiites and walking (or boating) to Epcot and Disney Studios, Animal Kingdom Lodge is you want  to have a safari view or the newest Bay Lake Tower (by the Conteporary) if you want to be smack dab on top of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Other than DVC reorts the closest is probably Wydham's Bonnet Creek Resort.  It is convenient to Downtown Disney, Epcot and Hollywood Disney.  Although it is not on Disney Property, you must go through the gates to get to it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 11, 2010)

Don said:


> Other than DVC reorts the closest is probably Wydham's Bonnet Creek Resort.  It is convenient to Downtown Disney, Epcot and Hollywood Disney.  Although it is not on Disney Property, you must go through the gates to get to it.



Don, The City of Portsmouth is having a recall on The Mayor again.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 11, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Pedro, thanks for this post.  I'm retired military, and I had no idea this resort existed.  Location is everything, and I think this would be a great place to stay sometime.  It's miles closer to things than where we stayed last time we went to WDW.  Thanks!
> 
> Dave



Are you near an Air Force Base?  Check at the post exchange that sell Disney tickets and you should received an outstanding deal on a five day pass for Disney, Sea World and Universal Studios Theme Parks.


----------



## Don (Jul 12, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Don, The City of Portsmouth is having a recall on The Mayor again.



Sending out more hate mail?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2010)

No!!  Don just the true !!!!


----------



## Don (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry! I didn't mean you, I meant the mayor.  That why he was kicked out of office the first time in 1987.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2010)

Don said:


> Sorry! I didn't mean you, I meant the mayor.  That why he was kicked out of office the first time in 1987.



I understood your words.  The Mayor needs to retire.

The mayor lost the recall election.  He is out.


----------

